# Oh no-



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Will have pics within a week-But I just purchased a 500 gal tank-Layin down the cash tomarrow for it-Needless to say I'm stoked to say the least-Ne how figured I would share with the community-Look forward to showing yall some pics before long-Paid $2800 for it with a delivery also-So not bad at all I figure-


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

500gls!!!!! wow

What are you planning on keeping in it?

Please dont say your goldfish collection!

Rays, arowanas and peacock bass is your best bet, cant get any better than that


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

wow thats going to be awesome! Piranhas?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

try breeding somthin differant


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

SNAKEHEADS... i know u want them AK


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


> wow thats going to be awesome! Piranhas?


meh

Sorry P fans but a tank that size would be wasted on Pygos!


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

50 geryi Ps

come on man 
you know you wanna


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Hemi said:


> 50 geryi Ps
> 
> come on man
> you know you wanna


Thats a better idea!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

looks like you got a pretty good deal AK $2800 and that includes delivery.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Breed rays in it man. The way things are going our ability to get rays in the future may only be captive bred ones!

A couple of nice female marbled motoros with a lone male would be great!


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

so whats it gonna be AK? piraya schoal?


----------



## FrootLoops (Aug 31, 2006)

what would be awesome is if you just get a sh*t ton of community fish, really flashy ones. that way you wouldnt really get bored. and it wont be illegal!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

with that tank, anything short of an SPS coral tank should be illegal


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Congrats AK!! 
I saw your other post with the link and pics on Craigslist..That tank is amazing!!

What are your plans? Still undecided?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks guys-It will be my pride and joy-Although most are gonna want to kill me-But it will be my major display tank at my shop-

It will house my 22 inch pacu,30 inch tire track eel,18 inch clown knife,my 10 inch green severum-10 inch pimelodus blochi,And i will probably call it a wraps for that tank-

That will also free up 2 125 gals-that will be now dedicated to some piranha's so I can get back into the p game again-Not sure on what i will stock with-But you guys know m,whatever it will be it will be of quality ne how-

I'll have pics tomarrow when I lay down the cash for it-Then I have one week to make room and clear out my other tanks-before they deliver it to me-

I'm ssssooo damn excited-


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

congrats AK.









i cant wait to see it set up. do a native tank with some LMB or maybe a muskie.









you didnt bbq that pacu yet?


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

f*ck all that sh*t
5 neon tetras is where its at


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> congrats AK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NAh the pacu will be housed in here along with all my other bigger guys-

Thanks for the kind words NJ

Thanks as well mike-


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

you dirty bastard! thats a kick ass price even for down here.

Im thinking a nice pack of ATF's would appreciate that tank. Stop playing with these little kiddie piranha. lol


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Congrats







good to see that you're using a tank of that size for some monsters.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

StuartDanger said:


> f*ck all that sh*t
> 5 neon tetras is where its at


hhahaha


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

once again AK.. I envy you... cant wait to see it setup...


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

A betta would be quite comfy in there









Any plans for filtration? I would say that it would be wasted on a Pacu, but you love your fish like I do, so I understand why youd give him the best.

You could get an RTC


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> You could get an RTC


One of the top 5 fish I dream of owning someday.


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

wow AK thought id get the call for some huge order haha, sweet buy!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

You know you will need some terns in the mix for that 125

Congrats


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

danny boy is right, i happen to have a 15"-18" RTC hanging around haha


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow AK... congrats bud, I just read your other post about the tank like yesterday and now you own it! I wish I could afford a tank that size, and had the room for it.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

AK you sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuut extremely nice pick up man, im so jealous


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

u might be able to get away with 7 elongs in THAT kind of a tank...LOL JP

yo why not make it into a HUGE pygo tank?

But nice Purchase for sure.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Awsome, glad to see you bought the tank


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I would make it a giant community tank


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

should be quite a fun project man!!! one things for sure tho............ ALOT of people buy cigars in the AK


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Did it come with any kind of filtration or lighting?

AND... an RTC would make an awesome addition to the collection....


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Very nice. your re the envy of many people


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

cool

bet it will be kewl as hell!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks guys-







I would love to do a piranha's tank or a different pred tank-But I got to take care of the fish I already have-

Filtration wise it is running a huge sump filter-other than that I will add acouple big canisters to it-

Lighting-Yeah it has some-But it just plain sucks-And most likely wont get used-

Thinkin this might be the oppertunity to hook up my little giant pump and get some good water flow goin on in there-

Really unasure on what is gonna happen until it gets delivered to me-Then I got to figure out how to get it into my shop-Then the work begins for me-

But ne how I got to go and pay for it in a couple hours-So I will be sure to take some pics of it-At leat better than the ones that have been showed-


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Thanks guys-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be nice Ak...keep us posted ...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

face2006 said:


> Thanks guys-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be nice Ak...keep us posted ...








[/quote]

Thanks-I cant wait to set it up-
It will be like on tv-I will have to get into the darn thing just to set it up and decorate it-I cant even reach into the damn thing and touch the bottom-Thanks goodness a cleaning company will be taken care of this tank for me-So It wont be so bad for me to maintane


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Thanks guys-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be nice Ak...keep us posted ...








[/quote]

Thanks-I cant wait to set it up-
It will be like on tv-I will have to get into the darn thing just to set it up and decorate it-I cant even reach into the damn thing and touch the bottom-Thanks goodness a cleaning company will be taken care of this tank for me-So It wont be so bad for me to maintane
[/quote]

kool ...any idea what u r going to stock it with?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

face2006 said:


> Thanks guys-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be nice Ak...keep us posted ...








[/quote]

Thanks-I cant wait to set it up-
It will be like on tv-I will have to get into the darn thing just to set it up and decorate it-I cant even reach into the damn thing and touch the bottom-Thanks goodness a cleaning company will be taken care of this tank for me-So It wont be so bad for me to maintane
[/quote]

kool ...any idea what u r going to stock it with?
[/quote]

It will house my 22 inch pacu,30 inch tire track eel,18 inch clown knife,my 10 inch green severum-10 inch pimelodus blochi,And i will probably call it a wraps for that tank-

AK i suggest using a pool filter. buy a cheap one from somewhere used and put it on there. if you go with a sump i would suggest it being 75 gallons at the very minimum. also throw a few sponge filters in there for bio, sponge filters actually do a good amount of filteration and i know a few guys who run their entire fish room on sponge filters alone.

or you could always just wrap 100 AC mini's hanging around the tank









enjoy man, you deserve it


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Thanks guys-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be nice Ak...keep us posted ...








[/quote]

Thanks-I cant wait to set it up-
It will be like on tv-I will have to get into the darn thing just to set it up and decorate it-I cant even reach into the damn thing and touch the bottom-Thanks goodness a cleaning company will be taken care of this tank for me-So It wont be so bad for me to maintane
[/quote]

kool ...any idea what u r going to stock it with?
[/quote]

It will house my 22 inch pacu,30 inch tire track eel,18 inch clown knife,my 10 inch green severum-10 inch pimelodus blochi,And i will probably call it a wraps for that tank-

AK i suggest using a pool filter. buy a cheap one from somewhere used and put it on there. if you go with a sump i would suggest it being 75 gallons at the very minimum. also throw a few sponge filters in there for bio, sponge filters actually do a good amount of filteration and i know a few guys who run their entire fish room on sponge filters alone.

or you could always just wrap 100 AC mini's hanging around the tank









enjoy man, you deserve it
[/quote]

Thanks Dan-I plan on enjoyin the hell out of it-Cant really believe I purchased soemthing like this yet-I'm sure in acouple days it will be just like my 125 gal to me-No biggie-But it's pretty damn exciteing right now-Alot of money though-But worth it-to give my fish a "proper" home finally-I might even go back out and buy my ass another silver aro too-Who knows right now-I do know I miss my big guy-

Filtration wise-Not sure how big the sump is actually-It's pretty big though-Other than that I was thinkin about maybe like three extra xp3 on there or something simalar to it-


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Any word yet on the day we're gonna be setting up this beast??? My back is already hurting anticipating the move lol. We should have bets running on how big the clown and pacu are gonna get in a year.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Any word yet on the day we're gonna be setting up this beast??? My back is already hurting anticipating the move lol. We should have bets running on how big the clown and pacu are gonna get in a year.


I'm thinking wednesday or friday-Not sure which one will work better sir-Gotta ask the samoans when would work best for them also-Yeah-I'm not looking forward to the move either man-But it will be one sweet ass setup when it gets moved in though-cant wait really-

You know me man-I will have that pacu to the 30 inch mark in a hurry along with that clown knife-


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

maybe you could make one of you 125's as a sump


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey AK, sorry I hope this is the thread you were talking about.

As for the holes, could you explain thier position a bit more for us?

If the hole is at the bottom, you need to have a standpipe with a strainer to regulate the water flow into the sump. This way, if the power shuts off, your whole tank wont drain into your sump. Since the water is draining from the top, you should have no problem with sand (also, your pre-filters in the sump will catch any sand and keep it from entering the sump).

Maybe you know all this and I misunderstood you, but here's a picture to help if you arent sure on how the whole sump thing works:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Hey AK, sorry I hope this is the thread you were talking about.
> 
> As for the holes, could you explain thier position a bit more for us?
> 
> ...


Thanks danny not sure sir-I will have pics in a couple hours-Bothe holes are directly in the center of the bottom-when I looked at it yesterday there was no stand pipe-Might be underneth in the stand-Not sure though-I'll just show ya the pics


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow AK that tank is going to be monstrous! your monster fish will definately appreciate the swimming room. what are your plans for decoration. I know you recently got into planted tanks, do you think you will be adding any live plants to this set up? Just think how large some sword plants could get in there







.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Genin said:


> wow AK that tank is going to be monstrous! your monster fish will definately appreciate the swimming room. what are your plans for decoration. I know you recently got into planted tanks, do you think you will be adding any live plants to this set up? Just think how large some sword plants could get in there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Genin-Yeah it is sir-Really big-I cant even reach the bottom of the tank-









Not sure on decoration-If there is really even goin to be ne in there-Need the room for the big guys-I have a huge piece of drift wood that will go in there-Maybe a few structures built out of some landscapeing rocks for some cover for the clowknife-

No live plants-I haven't figured out my other tank yet-LOL.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

are you going to paint the backround?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


> are you going to paint the backround?


Thinkin about it sir-But at a loss on how to go about it really-too big of a tank to turn on it's side-So it would have to be painted sittin flat-And i dont know how well that would go over-


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

thin coats...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


> thin coats...


So I wouldn't have to scratch the back of this tank to get the paint to stick then-Or would I have too-


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

have you ever tried limo window tint?
its inexpensive on ebay and looks great if you do a good job
ive got it on mine


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

redpiranhas4 said:


> have you ever tried limo window tint?
> its inexpensive on ebay and looks great if you do a good job
> ive got it on mine


Sure haven't-Dont know if I would be willing to try it either-Lets just say I'm not a crafty guy when it comes to stuff like that-Now if I could just pay someone to do it-i might be down for that though-


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> have you ever tried limo window tint?
> its inexpensive on ebay and looks great if you do a good job
> ive got it on mine


Sure haven't-Dont know if I would be willing to try it either-Lets just say I'm not a crafty guy when it comes to stuff like that-Now if I could just pay someone to do it-i might be down for that though-
[/quote]

its easy AK... basically like a big sticker... you use windex or water to soften the glue, and with a large squeegee... work from the center to the outsides to remove extra liquid and bubbles... you literally have 24 hours till it dries so...i have faith you would get it done before then... in the time it would take to paint 3 or 4 coats, well worth finding a roll of tint that long and DO IT


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> have you ever tried limo window tint?
> its inexpensive on ebay and looks great if you do a good job
> ive got it on mine


Sure haven't-Dont know if I would be willing to try it either-Lets just say I'm not a crafty guy when it comes to stuff like that-Now if I could just pay someone to do it-i might be down for that though-
[/quote]

its easy AK... basically like a big sticker... you use windex or water to soften the glue, and with a large squeegee... work from the center to the outsides to remove extra liquid and bubbles... you literally have 24 hours till it dries so...i have faith you would get it done before then... in the time it would take to paint 3 or 4 coats, well worth finding a roll of tint that long and DO IT
[/quote]

HHmmm-Just might have to try it out on a smaller tank first-Dont know for sure-But thanks for the suggestion-


----------

